# How do I create my profile?



## dosandojang (Mar 25, 2004)

I cannot find the option to fill out my profile and add my pic?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2004)

Click on the "User CP" link..then look for "Edit Profile"  and "Edit Avatar" on the left side.


----------

